# Replacing insulation



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I live in a house built in the mid-80's. When we moved in, we wanted to add insulation to the attic as it looked like it had the bare minimum. We went with blown in insulation.

We then did an addition, and realized that there was little, if any, insulationover our bedroom where they had to work. My wife and I put in R-19 bats over our bedroom. It is the best insulated area of the second floor and we can notice an appreciable temp. difference between our room and the rest of the upstairs.

IN addition, we also put in a Unipac style A/C system upstairs. The attic has been trudged through by workers as well as by us when putting in CAt 5 cable for my office in one of the bedrooms. We are wondering if we should have the blown in removed, and replaced with bats like over our room, or should we jsut get bats to go over the existing bats and blown in.

Thanks.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

If it was mine I would blow in much easier and probably cheaper( I wouldn't remove anything). I would shoot for an R-38- R-50, just make sure you have vent shoots at each soffit vent to allow air movement. Its real easy when blowing to cover up soffit vents.


----------



## HomeInsulation (May 25, 2011)

Hey Ranger1227, 

The only reason you should remove the existing insulation is to air seal your attic and to add soffit vents. 

I know it's a lot more work, but I would highly recommend because your home will be less drafty and your energy bills 20%+ lower. This is because most of the money you spend to heat and cool your home escapes through gaps and cracks between the drywall and framing or holes cut for light fixtures.

If you just decide to insulate:
I agree with josall. Blowing insulation in an attic is a lot easier and The Home Depot and Lowes offer free rental machines if you purchase $250 worth of insulation. It's usually a 2 man job with one person loading the machine and the other controlling the hose.

If you've never done it before you can watch me do it here...


----------



## ryanxo (Jun 7, 2011)

Everybody keeps telling me I need to air seal between my house and attic too. What is the best way to do it? Should I throw down a layer of that spray foam insulation around all the vents and lights?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021105092.pdf

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEV_sFpJPB8DwLjAd-t6PJoO842EQ&cad=rja

http://oikos.com/esb/51/sideattics.html

Gary


----------

